# would like a few cherry shrimp



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

i hate i missed july's meeting and Cindy's offer of cherry shrimp but if anyone has some to spare, i'd like to add to my tank. thank you


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Tanya, no one spoke up for them, so they stayed home. Too hot to take the shrimp on a field trip. I can try to bring them to the next meeting, if I make it, or you are welcome to stop by.
*


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

if anyone would like cherry shrimp i think i have a few i can spare.. not all are bright ready but i can do a couple bright red females and more of the normal color that i have for donations to my fund for co2 equipment. if anyone is intrested.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I would like to have some. Count me in.


----------

